

Ask HN: AdBlocker Software - BrandonWatson

As a micro ISV looking to build a web app, the notion of monetizing via ads still works for some.  However, depending on the target audience, some more than others will have ad blocking software.  Does the HN community use ad blocker software?
======
darien
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=803165>

~~~
BrandonWatson
thanks for the pointer...am trying to understand the usage level in the
developer audience.

------
falava
Is this a clever way to get karma?

~~~
BrandonWatson
I wish I were that creative. I am working on a project and part of the plan is
contingent on ad placement on "developer audience sites." My assertion to the
team was that ad blocker software will negate this. Need quick and dirty data.

~~~
falava
I'm a developer and only put AdBlock into Firefox very recently, and I'm not
sure of using it in the near future. Ads are disturbing (remember popup
windows) but if everybody were bloking ads the internet economy will collapse.

I suspect that ad bloking is not easy to setup in other browsers. So if your
audience of developers is Windows or Mac related you may be ok with ads. If
they are Unix users or web developers the probability of they using Firefox
and AdBlock is higher.

------
BrandonWatson
Yes

------
BrandonWatson
No

